# 10th Anniversary of GM Remy A. Presas' passing.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2011)

Ten years ago today the world lost one of the most dynamic Filipino martial artists. The late Grand Master Remy A. Presas. It feels like it was only yesterday that we are all traveling with professor joking and laughing and having him hand us our butts. As you all know the past 10 years have had less than stellar moments. There's been much arguing and infighting but over the last couple years we've seam to gotten our act together. 

So the real question is what would Remy think? In my opinion he would be proud. Not only have we figured out how to get along with each other, the art has been going strong since his passing. I for one am looking forward to what the next decade will bring.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2011)

The influence of GM Preses continues to ripple through the hearts of his students, the rising of a new generation of Masters inspired by him, and the hope of ever continuous clacking and smell of Rattan sticks in memory of his unforgettable contribution to our lives, an art and gift from him and the Philippines, Modern Arnis.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2011)

One of the greatest martial practitioner's that I have ever met!  He is missed dearly!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Dieter (Sep 2, 2011)

.


----------

